# F/S: 2005 CAT 236B Skid Loader



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

For Sale:

2005 CAT 236B
1450 hrs
72" General Purpose Bucket
Full Cab
Heat and Air Conditioning
Power Quick Tach Plate
BRAND NEW Tires (Installed last week)
33 x 15.50 x 16.5 Tires

Good quality machine - Well taken care of - Runs like a top

Door is straight, wiper works, closes tight - we just don't run doors on machines in the summer time.

I am selling only to update and rotate stock to a newer model. If it does not bring good money, I will just keep it around or trade it in.

It came from a horse farm in Florida before I got it. I have never used it in snow or salt. Always kept inside unless on a job site.

I would like to get $75,000 out of this machine but will take $25,000 OBO. :laugh:

Phil - 630-768-3211 - Call or Text


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

1550hrs now...


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice machine


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Tires are no longer _brand_ new now.

They have a little use on them


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> Tires are no longer _brand_ new now.
> 
> They have a little use on them


Been doing burnoots???


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Been doing burnoots???


All the time.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> All the time.


Burn outs trying to get away from water?


----------

